# Getting Ripped Off on Surge



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

So I'm near the airport at 9:30pm and see there's only one car in the queue... a perfect recipe for surge. As I hit the toll booth the surge was 1.3. As I headed toward the staging area the surge hit 1.9. As I pulled into the lot it was 2.6. So I immediately went online and found myself 10 in the queue. I got a ping within a minute, picked up my pax, did the ride, only to find that the fare included no surge.

Is there any point in pursuing this with Uber or is it a lost cause? The airport was still bright red when I got my ping.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm guessing you just didnt pay attention to surge when you accepted the ping?

If I'm expecting surge I wont accept pings until I get one.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Well yeah I should pay attention. But why would you not get a surge ride if the airport is surging 2.6? This happened to me a couple weeks ago as well.


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

Instead of getting all excited . calm yourself and double check you're getting surge fare. if not cancel the ****ing ride.simple


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

80sDude said:


> Instead of getting all excited . calm yourself and double check you're getting surge fare. if not cancel the &%[email protected]!*ing ride.simple


Lol. He sounded calm to me. Maybe you can read into things that I can't.


----------

